# Parking Place near Fishguard



## Cornal (May 15, 2005)

Will be landing from a late ferry at the end of Aug, anyone suggest a handy parking spot not too far form the Ferryport?


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cornal
As you come off the ferry, on the first mini round about take first exit into the car park. We see lots of MH's there waiting for the ferry, normally fairly quiet with views over harbour. PM me if you want more info (won't be around after Thurs pm for couple weeks though)


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes I stopped there and saw a local policeman so thought I had better check it was ok....don't worry he said you will be quite safe here, we will keep an eye out for you! Brilliant but the ferry does wake you up at the crack of sparrows.


----------

